# clutch question



## aprils350z (Nov 28, 2006)

My 350z is getting a new 6mt transmission due to the synchronizers have are gone out in 5 gear they are going to replace everthing but the clutch, but i going to have them put one in it while it is already out. What kind of clutch should i go with that will last but also help performance. thanks


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Contact me if this excites you as much as it does me


----------

